# Transport from Wales to Rushden



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Number of animals:3
Type/Breed:2x Turkish Angoras and 1 exotic 
Name(s): Not known
Sex:female
Age(s):2 years
Colours:Not known
Neutered:no
Vaccinated:not known
Any known medical issues:none as known
Any known behavioural Issues:None as known

Any other informationerson will need to pick up handover form plus vacs cards for each cat

Location Start: County & Postcode sa48 7qr
Location End: County & Postcode NN10 6RY

Lampeter, Dyfed SA48 7QR, UK to Rushden, Northamptonshire NN10 6RY, UK - Google Maps

Please pm me if you need any further information


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We still need help to transport these 3


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Lampeter??  Really?  I went to University there.

Erm but I'm nowhere near there anymore, sorry.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't suppose the petrol could be paid?

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I doubt it but I could see if it could


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How urgent is this? The boss says we'll do it, but only if we could run it in with something else, such as a trip to Bristol we have to do to get a formal diagnosis of Gordon's hypokalemia.

Liz


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I live right next to Lampeter!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

its very Urgent they get to rescue before we lose the space for them


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I was gonna say I could Im going to london next Friday if I could meet someone on the m4 But hubby says there'll be no room in the car, we only have a corsa and 2 kids as well as bags. Sorry I cant help :crying:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks anyway


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is becoming very urgent now. Can anyone help we need someone to transport them from Aberysthwyth to Shrewsbury at the weekend then we have the whole run covered


----------

